# Kittanning, PA - Western unimount rehab



## Kbowser145 (Jan 22, 2019)

Long story short, bought “great” unimount, now in over my head in parts/wiring. Now looking for a set of ultra mount brackets for an ‘04 Silverado 2500 in the western pa area. Have the unimount to ultra mount conversion bracket. If this is in the wrong place I’m sorry.


----------



## Kbowser145 (Jan 22, 2019)

Still looking for a used set of ultra mount 67981-2 brackets if anyone has ‘em let me know


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@Philbilly2 ?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I get a set sitting here...


----------



## Kbowser145 (Jan 22, 2019)

Any idea what the shipping would be to 16201?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I get a set sitting here...


I knew the pit wasn't empty yet!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kbowser145 said:


> Any idea what the shipping would be to 16201?


In the past I have shipped them for 50 -75 bucks in the lower 48


----------



## Kbowser145 (Jan 22, 2019)

There is always someone that can use something


----------



## Kbowser145 (Jan 22, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> In the past I have shipped them for 50 -75 bucks in the lower 48


Suppose I should find out how much you want for them. Kinda the last piece I need to put this whole mess together


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

How does $300 sound?


----------



## Kbowser145 (Jan 22, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> How does $300 sound?


Including shipping?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kbowser145 said:


> Including shipping?


Geez.


----------



## Kbowser145 (Jan 22, 2019)

I thought I’d try, low budget operation here.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What the heck... it is Christmas right?

How about we spit it. $325 shipped to your door.


----------



## Kbowser145 (Jan 22, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> What the heck... it is Christmas right?
> 
> How about we spit it. $325 shipped to your door.


Well being I haven't got my Christmas lights down yet it still looks like Christmas anyway. Im good with that price. How do I go about paying you


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I will shoot you a PM


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> What the heck... it is Christmas right?
> 
> How about we spit it. $325 shipped to your door.


And a gift card for a case of Bud.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> And a gift card for a case of _*Busch*_.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll take my finders fee in the form of Bitcoin and/or snow globes


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> I'll take my finders fee in the form of Bitcoin and/or snow globes


Uh...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Uh...
> 
> View attachment 189917


----------

